# wood vs aluminum fence: which will hold up better to dogs and lawnmowers



## CMAR (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi, I am new here so I apologize if I am rehashing old topics. I have a chewy Boston Terrier and am looking to get another dog. I am debating what kind of fence to get based on durability, looks and cost. Other than the chewing of wood, I was concerned about alum because I heard it can be dented & scratched easily (ie dogs, lawn mowers, etc). We don't have kids but who knows. My neighbor next door has a pretty wood fence we were thinking of building onto. We live in a suburb w/a small informal yard. 

What do you think my best options are. If you recommend wood, what kind and treatment would you go with? Thanks.


----------



## jasoninct (Oct 10, 2010)

The wood fence will better blend in with the look of the neighors fence. Wood is natural so there is little concern of toxicity if the dog happens to chew on the fence and swallow a little. If you look around I'm sure you could find an all natural wood preservative to apply to the fence and prolong its life.

Plus if the wooden fence gets damaged from the mower or the dog it can easily be repaired. An aluminum fence is a little trickier to repair


----------



## Oops! (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd use treated lumber and cover the posts with vinyl.


----------

